# Galactica Finale Expands to 90 Minutes



## dylking (Jul 20, 2003)

Just got this tidbit in my inbox tonight:

_Galactica Finale Expands to 90 Minutes
The season finale of Battlestar Galactica has been expanded to a 90 minute time slot on Friday, March 10th. If you catch the repeat showings later in the evening, note that they will all start 30 minutes later._

I imagine that'll mess up the timing of SG:A and SG1 repeats, too.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

dylking said:


> Just got this tidbit in my inbox tonight:
> 
> _Galactica Finale Expands to 90 Minutes
> The season finale of Battlestar Galactica has been expanded to a 90 minute time slot on Friday, March 10th. If you catch the repeat showings later in the evening, note that they will all start 30 minutes later._
> ...


I don't even want to *think* about a BSG season finale yet!!

(But thanks for the warning)


----------



## VinceA (May 13, 2002)

PJO1966 said:


> I don't even want to *think* about a BSG season finale yet!!
> 
> (But thanks for the warning)


I do but only because that means that Dr. Who will probably be starting the week after (3/17).


----------



## jap3 (Jul 14, 2003)

Where do you watch Dr. Who?

Updated: Never mind, I found it here: http://www.gallifreyone.net/thisweek.php

I was a big fan of Jon Pertwee and Tom Baker when I was younger. I saw "Rose" with the help of a torrent site and didn't give it a chance. For old times sake I'll get a season pass and try again.


----------



## mtmra70 (Nov 12, 2002)

Yikes, BSG finale talk already!!!!????

jap3, the Dr Who series is awesome. I was a fan of the Tom Baker series only and really liked the new series. Just give it time and you will start to like it.


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

The new series of Doctor Who is awesome. Definitely get a SP if you haven't seen the new series. You'll love it.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

rhuntington3 said:


> The new series of Doctor Who is awesome. Definitely get a SP if you haven't seen the new series. You'll love it.


What he said!


----------



## mercurial (Oct 17, 2002)

rhuntington3 said:


> The new series of Doctor Who is awesome. Definitely get a SP if you haven't seen the new series. You'll love it.


Wait, the new Dr. Who is going to be on Sci-Fi???


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

mercurial said:


> Wait, the new Dr. Who is going to be on Sci-Fi???


Yes, it's been discussed in a couple of threads laying around here somewhere 

from the sci fi channel calender:



> SCI FI Channel 3/17/2006
> 
> The SCI FI Channel airs the reimagined Doctor Who series, Season 1. The new series stars Christopher Eccleston (The Others, 28 Days Later) as The Doctor and singer/actress Billie Piper as Rose.


----------

